# Fenster Größe unveränderbar



## JRoxx (1. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich erreichen, dass ein JFrame von der Größe her unveränderbar ist, also dass man es nicht größer oder kleiner ziehen kann und auch den Vollbild Button disabelt..

finde grad keine methode oder änhliches....

danke!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

Null-Layout verwendet und gemerkt das es in anderer Größe bescheiden aussieht?  :wink:


----------



## André Uhres (1. Mrz 2007)

setResizable(false);


----------



## JRoxx (1. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Null-Layout verwendet und gemerkt das es in anderer Größe bescheiden aussieht?  :wink:


nein. 

danke @ André Uhres


----------



## JRoxx (1. Mrz 2007)

ach und da ich grade dabei bin, was für einen sinn hatte eigentlich dein post, Wildcard?

keinen? jo, sieht so aus.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

JRoxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach und da ich grade dabei bin, was für einen sinn hatte eigentlich dein post, Wildcard?
> 
> keinen? jo, sieht so aus.


Man wird ja wohl noch fragen dürfen warum du dem User unbedingt deinen Willen aufzwingen willst.
Wer zu faul ist in der API nachzuschlagen muss sich solche Fragen gefallen lassen.
Viel eindeutiger als setResizable(false) kann ein Methodenname nicht gewählt werden.  :bloed:


----------



## JRoxx (1. Mrz 2007)

ich hab die api nachgeschlagen nur eben bei jframe und nicht bei frame.

nichts für ungut.

edit: da stehts ja auch, übersehen..


----------



## masta // thomas (1. Mrz 2007)

Du hast bei JFrame nachgeschlagen? JFrame#setResizable() existiert doch. Oder aber du hast bei Frame nachgeschlagen, Frame#setResizable() existiert auch. Hm...

edit: alles klar


----------

